# Feb/March BMQ 2010



## forumdood007 (23 Dec 2009)

Anybody scheduled for Feb/March yet? I'm told I will likely be in that timeframe. Apparently inches from being merit listed here.


----------



## robbiewho? (23 Dec 2009)

I was told that my application will not be reviewed until April, or if they get the go ahead to start early, March. What trade are you being offered?


----------



## FullMetalGunner (23 Dec 2009)

I am leaving for St. Jean on Feb 20th and my BMQ starts on the 22nd


----------



## brendanthompson (27 Dec 2009)

FullMetalGunner said:
			
		

> I am leaving for St. Jean on Feb 20th and my BMQ starts on the 22nd



 I am also goin at the same time :] going for Signal Operator, how bout you?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (28 Dec 2009)

brendanthompson said:
			
		

> I am also goin at the same time :] going for Signal Operator, how bout you?




im also going at the same time and for sig op as well see you there


----------



## turbonium (29 Dec 2009)

I got my call in the beginning of this month for Feb 22nd  NETech(Radar) i can't wait!


----------



## brendanthompson (29 Dec 2009)

Seems like alot of Commo guys grouped together.  Is that done on purpose or are these jobs just really in demand atm?


----------



## MikeL (29 Dec 2009)

brendanthompson said:
			
		

> Seems like alot of Commo guys grouped together.  Is that done on purpose or are these jobs just really in demand atm?



You got this from finding out that you and other person who are both wannabe Sig Ops are on the same course?

Yes, Sig Op is an indemand trade, so its not surprising that people would get recruited for it. As for course loading people on one BMQ course just because they are the same trade? I have no idea, but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with who's finished their application/processing an getting them loaded on the next avail course an not so much on what trade they are.  Theres some posters on the board who work at the CFRCs an I'm sure they can give you more detail on this.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yes, Sig Op is an indemand trade, so its not surprising that people would get recruited for it. As for course loading people on one BMQ course just because they are the same trade? I have no idea, but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with who's finished their application/processing an getting them loaded on the next avail course an not so much on what trade they are.  Theres some posters on the board who work at the CFRCs an I'm sure they can give you more detail on this.


I also think that when they load people on courses, they try to reduce the amount of time a person might spend on PAT platoon.  So people are possibly sent on BMQ depending on when their trades training courses are.


----------



## vanessa_srt4 (2 Jan 2010)

i'm leaving feb 20 and my course starts on the 22nd too.... i'm going for a RMS clerk.


----------



## Justus (4 Jan 2010)

I got the call today!! My 2nd career choice and not the component I wanted but I am still ecstatic to be going  I leave Feb 27 and my Course starts March 1.


----------



## Seraph (6 Jan 2010)

Start BMQ March 1st, going for SIGOP as well. See you there!


----------



## MedicGirl (6 Jan 2010)

I start March 1st, Med Tech. See you at the Mega.


----------



## Altair (10 Jan 2010)

I got the call this week, will be heading there for March 1rst. Sigop. See you guys there


----------



## WTShields (11 Jan 2010)

I think that moe is spot on ~
"I also think that when they load people on courses, they try to reduce the amount of time a person might spend on PAT platoon."

If they can load a course with one trade then there is no cooling your heels on PAT waiting for your MOC course.

I am merit listed for sig op aswell , hoping to get dates this week. Good Luck all and congrats on getting this far.
~Will~


----------



## Katw (12 Jan 2010)

flying out March 6th for March 8th BMQ !


----------



## Lambo1982 (19 Jan 2010)

Ill be starting in St Jean on March 15th.... Who's coming with me??


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

You might want to try this thread:

March 2010 - BMQ - All Locations

I'm sure this will be merged shortly.


----------



## nolf (19 Jan 2010)

I'll be there! Just got the call today much to my and my file manager's surprise!

Swearing in Feb 12 in Hamilton.  

ATIS Tech


----------



## Lambo1982 (19 Jan 2010)

Hey nolf, Ill be swearing in the same day, also in Hamilton!   (9am)


----------



## shilohshy (20 Jan 2010)

I'm flying out Feb 20th to St Jean and start basic on Feb 22nd as a Supply Tech.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## blissful_tragedy (20 Jan 2010)

I'm on the MArch 8 BMQ. Navy Clerk. Platoon R0322E (R24) coming from Edmonton, Alberta. 

My BF said it was in my best interest to Drive to BMQ as I will want my vehicle to travel on weekends. Anyone interested in carpooling?


----------



## shilohshy (20 Jan 2010)

blissful_tragedy said:
			
		

> I'm on the MArch 8 BMQ. Navy Clerk. Platoon R0322E (R24) coming from Edmonton, Alberta.
> 
> My BF said it was in my best interest to Drive to BMQ as I will want my vehicle to travel on weekends. Anyone interested in carpooling?



Too bad you aren't starting Feb 22nd... I am from Edmonton too! But that's a pretty long drive considering how often you will actually get use of your vehicle.  Best of luck on your course... maybe see you around the mega.


----------



## blissful_tragedy (21 Jan 2010)

Thanks! I've actually never been east of Sask so my bf said I should prolly drive so I can see Montreal or the States.


----------



## gcclarke (21 Jan 2010)

You certainly will be useful as a ride into Montreal on the weekends. Your platoon-mates will appreciate it. 

Assuming you can stand getting across Ontario at 90 km/h. Pretty landscape, but man there's way too much of it.


----------



## WTShields (22 Jan 2010)

Fly out of Edmonton on March 06 aswell, SIG OP.

I was talking about going to visit family in Ottawa area  then go to St.jean on my own.
When I asked my recruiter about it, she said that I must be here to fly out. She specifically mentioned not being able to drive there. I am not sure if it was just for the compensation aspect but it was definatly frowned upon.


----------



## erage (22 Jan 2010)

I've been merit listed since december I hope they need a V-tech soon lol


----------



## Altair (22 Jan 2010)

WTShields said:
			
		

> Fly out of Edmonton on March 06 aswell, SIG OP.
> 
> I was talking about going to visit family in Ottawa area  then go to St.jean on my own.
> When I asked my recruiter about it, she said that I must be here to fly out. She specifically mentioned not being able to drive there. I am not sure if it was just for the compensation aspect but it was definatly frowned upon.


is that so? a shame, my parents wanted to dive me down seeing as how i live in montreal and it's a short drive there. i'll ask when i'm getting sworn in to see if that's the case.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2010)

I can see them not wanting someone to drive to St. Jean from such a distance, particularly in the winter time.  What if you hit weather and have to hole up somewhere for a period of time?  What if you just simply misjudge how long it will take you to drive there?  Either way, you're not there for your course and they've wasted a position.  Not to mention, airfare has got to be cheaper by far.

Check with your CFRC before making any plans.


----------



## blissful_tragedy (22 Jan 2010)

Maybe I wont drive then... rats..


----------



## RMSC_481 (22 Jan 2010)

I am flying out from Newfoundland on March 6th for my course, my course is scheduled to start on March 8th.  RMS Clerk Air.  See you in St. Jean


----------



## forumdood007 (22 Jan 2010)

RMSC_481 said:
			
		

> I am flying out from Newfoundland on March 6th for my course, my course is scheduled to start on March 8th.  RMS Clerk Air.  See you in St. Jean



....and yet another Maritimer! See ya there!


----------



## MBizzo (22 Jan 2010)

Just got the call about 2 weeks ago, getting merit listed on Feb 11th and BMQ starts on March 1st!!!  Going into SigOps as well so based on the posts...I guess we won't be waiting that long for our SQ training at all.  Can't wait to get there and get started!!  
Does anyone that's scheduled for training soon have a copy of the kit list that we need to bring and the restricted items list?...Just want to get an early start on it so I've got everything ready to go.


----------



## Altair (23 Jan 2010)

march first as well, sig ops as well. hope to see you there. :nod:


----------



## RMSC_481 (23 Jan 2010)

MBizzo said:
			
		

> Does anyone that's scheduled for training soon have a copy of the kit list that we need to bring and the restricted items list?...Just want to get an early start on it so I've got everything ready to go.



Your best bet is to wait and buy it at the canex in the Mega when you get there, theres a lot of things on that list that you don't actually need.  They will give you a pay advance if you need it to buy all the kit that you require   Its up to yourself though, if you would feel more prepared buying it before hand then have at er.  As far as the list goes it should come with your recruiting package, if you haven't recieved it yet maybe give your recruiter a shout and he/she can send it to you.


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jan 2010)

CFLRS Joining Instructions, including the lists of kit to bring, and restricted and prohibited materials.


----------



## Major_Malfunction (23 Jan 2010)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Anybody scheduled for Feb/March yet? I'm told I will likely be in that timeframe. Apparently inches from being merit listed here.



I was told during my interview last week that there were 13 spots left for my trade. 1 Day later there were 3. Things seem to be filling up fast! My guess is, if you haven't been told already, you're not going to hit basic till May.

Then again... I could be wrong.


----------



## WTShields (23 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can see them not wanting someone to drive to St. Jean from such a distance, particularly in the winter time.  What if you hit weather and have to hole up somewhere for a period of time?  What if you just simply misjudge how long it will take you to drive there?  Either way, you're not there for your course and they've wasted a position.  Not to mention, airfare has got to be cheaper by far.



To Clarify, They don't want people driving across the counrty. as noted above.


----------



## ischeb (24 Jan 2010)

I am coming from london sig ops. I find out tomorrow when i swear in.


----------



## forumdood007 (25 Jan 2010)

Platoon Numbers:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp


----------



## shilohshy (26 Jan 2010)

Who all is in platoon: R0316E (R42)?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (26 Jan 2010)

im either in R0315E (R41) or R0316E (R42)  but see you there


----------



## MBizzo (28 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, is greatly appreciated!!  Anyone have any pre BMQ training tips that are working really well for them...I'm doing as much as I can with cardio and weights but any tips would be sweet!!


----------



## MasterInstructor (29 Jan 2010)

I just got the offer! Leaving for from Vancouver on Feb 20th for Feb 22 BMQ, NES Op! 

Apparently some guy wanted to had to go later so they had a spot open up on Feb 22nd! I cant believe it is so soon!


----------



## forumdood007 (29 Jan 2010)

Yup, 22 sleeps, lol......Congrats!!!! I can hear the sigh of relief from here!


----------



## tsokman (29 Jan 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> I just got the offer! Leaving for from Vancouver on Feb 20th for Feb 22 BMQ, NES Op!
> 
> Apparently some guy wanted to go later so they has a spot open up on Feb 22nd! I cant believe it is so soon!



And I thought you didnt have any preferences to do BMQ later...


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> And I thought you didnt have any preferences to do BMQ later...


No one said you couldn't refuse an offer, however, you had better have a damn good reason for doing it.  Just so you know, "I'd prefer doing BMQ in the spring or fall" is not a good enough excuse.  This is not about "preferences", it's about availability.


----------



## MasterInstructor (29 Jan 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> And I thought you didnt have any preferences to do BMQ later...



I am not sure what the circumstances were, none of my business... Maybe wrong use of the term "want" maybe "had to" is a better one... Sickness, death in family etc etc. I DO NOT KNOW... I will edit the original post.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jan 2010)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Yup, 22 sleeps, lol......Congrats!!!! I can hear the sigh of relief from here!



Pssssst....you will be an OS vice Pte if you are going NCIOP.


----------



## blissful_tragedy (1 Feb 2010)

Hey everyone theres a March 2010 BMQ group on facebook. Join it 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=270723836961#/group.php?gid=270723836961


----------



## tsokman (1 Feb 2010)

Why cant you refuse an enrolment offer without a good reason...


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Why cant you refuse an enrolment offer without a good reason...


I suppose you _could_, however, I know if I was calling someone and they kept turning down the offer, I'd stop calling.  Not exactly the best way to start out a career in the CF.  Someone on here said it like this: You choose the CF, they don't choose you.  You're the one applying for a position, not them calling you, begging you to join.  Trust me, you're not that special.


----------



## tsokman (1 Feb 2010)

Oh say you get a better offer from somewhere else and want to switch to Primary Reserve instead..You would still be entering the CF just with a different entry path...


----------



## J.J (1 Feb 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Oh say you get a better offer from somewhere else and want to switch to Primary Reserve instead..You would still be entering the CF just with a different entry path...




Is there a chance your parents are related by blood....like brother or sister??


----------



## tsokman (1 Feb 2010)

How long do you usually get to reply to an enrolment offer...


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2010)

tsokman said:
			
		

> How long do you usually get to reply to an enrolment offer...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Feb 2010)

tsokman, does light bend around you ?


----------



## Randi (4 Feb 2010)

I'm coming in from Barrie, also for Sig Ops


----------



## Juggler (11 Feb 2010)

Starting basic here on the 1st of March, puttin this post up only te meet some folks before we all arrive for basic training. 19 DAYS till starts!... still a long ways away...


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2010)

The Staff Mods here prefer only one thread per BMQ per month.  Here's the link to the March 2010 BMQ thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91625.0

Which I now see you posted in, so you already knew where it was.


----------



## Drifter (13 Feb 2010)

coming from kawartha lakes

Sig Ops


----------

